# Orange Peel :L



## elfycara (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey,

So I've seen that oranges should be avoided and I haven't fed any directly but I was just letting him wander about and he ran under my couch faster than I could catch him.

Anyway, so while I was moving the couch to get him back out I saw that he was nibbling on something under there and then proceeded to anoint. After I got him out and put him back in his cage I looked and saw that he was nibbling on a bit of orange peel that was under there.

He should be okay, right? Oranges aren't toxic or anything, right? I'm fairly sure the peel isn't as acidic as the actual fruit either so I'm hoping acidity won't be too much of an issue.

I'm just worried about him and next time I'm not letting him get anywhere near the couches.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

The acidity is not good for them, but if they only got a little nibble I can't imagine that they would get sick from it. They can get mouth sores and upset tummies if they eat them though, but the peel nibble should be fine. 

Little devils are quick, aren't they? heheh :lol:


----------



## elfycara (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha, yes he is when he wants to be  He's usually quite happy to just sit and chill but when he fancies having his own adventures nothing keeps him still!


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea, Auri will be out cold on my lap, and then out of nowhere she's super alert and tries to jump off my lap! lol silly hedgies. They just make the day great.


----------

